# US Open Tennis



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

I just turned on my local CBS channel to watch the Open and to my surprise, Oprah is on, and they're flashing on the bottom of the screen that the US Open will not be seen.

I realize that this is not Directv's fault but is there any other option for me to be able to see the US Open final?

Thanks.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

US Open.com streaming the event.

http://www.usopen.org/en_US/index.html

Go Rafa....


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

It seems like Djokovik tweaked his leg during the first point. Gonna be a long (or short) day for him.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Gloria,

I went to that site but somehow can't get the video to play.

By the time I figure this all out, the match will be over.

I also wanted to watch it on the big screen and not the PC.

Thanks again, and I'm rooting for Rafa as well.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im seeing Tennis its on now


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I finally got the usopen.org video working.

It's very choppy and lags a lot. Not gonna cut it.

I guess I'll just have to check from time to time to see what the score is.

Very frustating! As I said, I know it's not Directv's fault, but I have the Premier package with the Sports package included. I notice there are other CBS stations that presumably are airing the Open. I realize that I don't receive them, but after paying all this money and I can't watch a program that is airing on CBS. More than frustating.

Sorry for the rant. Needed to vent.


----------



## mrtanner69 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am pissed to. I can see it on a box on the mix channel and that's it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It was just announced it was postponed for some reason (weather I believe) and if it resumes tonight, it will be on ESPN2. That was what was announced on my local CBS station at the end of their 5pm newscast.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Such is the state of tennis in the US. In the 70s, you had to sign-up to use the municipal courts. Today, the US portion of the grand slam is on cable TV.

It's a shame, too, because it's such a great sport, integrating physics (moreso than most sports) and athletic ability. Too bad it's so hard on one's knees, though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Sports Programming forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 1st MNF game (Ravens at Jets) was also delayed about 30-40 minutes for the same storm... so they were talking about that, and mentioned the US Open final would be resumed on ESPN2 when play started again.

I would have hoped that the CBS stations would run a crawl or something to let people know... but then of course anyone without ESPN2 would be screwed.


----------



## wideglide36 (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

Looks like were back in business. Match started again around 8:00 pm et.

Of course CBS dropped coverage and ESPN2 picked it up.

Thank you ESPN2. 

Sorry about all the whining. I get cranky when my tennis isn't on.

Stuart, sorry about where I posted this originally, I didn't notice the sports programming section. Gotta look closer from now on.

Vamos Rafa..............................


----------

